# Can anyone help identify these centipedes? Are they harmful.



## mac2284 (May 30, 2015)

So last night I found a mini explosion of these Lil guys in my mourning gecko viv. I can't figure out were they came from or weather or not I need to take action against them.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

They look like centipedes to me. I haven't owned geckos before I don't know if they'd just eat them or not.


----------



## mac2284 (May 30, 2015)

tardis101 said:


> They look like centipedes to me. I haven't owned geckos before I don't know if they'd just eat them or not.


Yeah, I figured they were some kind of centipede. I don't know much about them to know if they pose a threat to plants or reptiles or frogs for that matter. I was considering on adding an E Anthonyi duo in here but now I'm having even more second thoughts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

They're a polydesmid millipede (flat backed millipede). In terraria, greenhouses and some crop fields they can be pest species and do a lot of damage to plants as well as moist wood or leaf litter. 

The most probable way they got into the enclosure is with your plants or possibly wood or cork. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## mac2284 (May 30, 2015)

Ed said:


> They're a polydesmid millipede (flat backed millipede). In terraria, greenhouses and some crop fields they can be pest species and do a lot of damage to plants as well as moist wood or leaf litter.
> 
> The most probable way they got into the enclosure is with your plants or possibly wood or cork.
> 
> ...


Well isn't that just great. Looks like I've got some purging to do. Thank you for the reference. Looks like I have a war to wage tomorrow morning. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cobe (Oct 10, 2015)

i just pick them out with tweezers. They are pretty harmless...


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

mac2284 said:


> Yeah, I figured they were some kind of centipede. I don't know much about them to know if they pose a threat to plants or reptiles or frogs for that matter. I was considering on adding an E Anthonyi duo in here but now I'm having even more second thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Sorry my bad, I misread. I thought you were asking what they were in general.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cobe said:


> i just pick them out with tweezers. They are pretty harmless...


A friend of mine has an outbreak in one of his cages that reduced his cork background to pretty much nothing. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## mac2284 (May 30, 2015)

Ed said:


> A friend of mine has an outbreak in one of his cages that reduced his cork background to pretty much nothing.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


I decided not to take chances and crushed as many as I could find. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Most millipedes are actually pretty picky about what they eat, usually it has to be pretty well rotten for them to want it.


----------

